
Indian government's plan for democratised, data-led discussion and analytics - LogicRiver
https://factordaily.com/niti-aayogs-avik-sarkar-aims-for-democratized-data-led-discussion-and-analytics-in-india/
======
LogicRiver
Indian government generates a ton of data but its just so difficult to access.

